# NfS Most Wanted "2" und andere Origin-Spiele gebraucht??



## CheGuevara23 (11. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend liebe Com.

Ich habe vor mir das neue NfS Most Wanted zu kaufen.

Als Ich nun auf Amazon unterwegs war ist mir aufgefallen, dass es NfS Most Wanted und viele andere Origin und Steam Spiele gebraucht gibt. Wie ist das möglich?

Nach dem man den Key aktiviert hat ist das Spiel doch sozusagen nichts mehr wert, da es ja dann nicht mehr funktioniert, nur auf dem Account des Verkäufers.

Ein Link mit Angeboten zu NfS Most Wanted:

Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Need for Speed: Most Wanted - Limited Edition

Falls Ich irgendwas übersehen haben sollte sagts.

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann, 15€ für Most Wanted ist ja schon was feines, aber gebraucht ist das doch schwachsinn.

mfg, CheGuevara.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Februar 2013)

geht nicht da most wanted auf einen account gebunden wird.+Das heit man müsste ein origin account verkaufen, was nach eula unzulässig ist.


----------

